#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Islamitische Boeken ✓gratis bezorging vanaf 20.-

## Thamimont

Imam Ahmad Online boekhandel is in 2017 begonnen met het drukken en verkopen van betrouwbare islamitische boeken in het Nederlands. Wij verkopen uitsluitend boeken die geschreven zijn door betrouwbare geleerden, die bekend staan om hun goede geloofsovertuiging, kennis en bescheidenheid. Alle vertalingen worden goed gecontroleerd want fouten in de vertalingen kunnen negatieve gevolgen hebben. Daarnaast moeten de vertalers aan strenge eisen voldoen op het gebied van geloofsovertuiging, kennis en kwaliteit.https://www.imamahmad.nl

----------

